# Getting a kitten/cat



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

After six years of begging, its finally paid off. I'm getting a cat in two months! I'm so excited and I'm already getting toys for him. I plan on feeding him the same food as my hedgies and using the same paper pellets for his litter box. I'll be adopting from the humane society and I don't care much about age as long as they're under 4 years old. I just want a cat that will bond with me and sit with me and snuggle at night. I plan on keeping him in my room for the first week or two so he can adjust to a small space at first. I'm wondering how I'll introduce my hedgies to him. I'll have to get to know him pretty well before I let him meet them. I'll just keep my hedgie room door closed.  I'm soooo excited!


----------



## fox_girl05 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have two cats and for the most part they leave my hedgie alone. when I first introduced them to each other was one cat at a time during Caesar's play time but on separate days. I would hold Caesar in my hands and let my cat come up and sniff him, Felix and Sokka would press their noses on Caesar and see that he was prickly. Then they backed off. I also repeated this for five to ten mins a day for a few weeks. (Cats figure things out based on their nose. That's why you can train them to do things by touching the their noses.) Little by little my cats have sort of grown bored of Caesar (at least Sokka is). When he's out they watch him but never go after him. Felix, however seems be a little scared of my hedgie. Caesar is aware of this and will chase him if given the opportunity. However you new kitty interacts with your hedgie depends on his/her personality. But I will emphasize on supervision. I love my cats but I still know that the have the need to hunt and kill small animals, they can't help their nature. Thats why they like to chase, leap, and pounce on their toys. I'm glad your adopting a cat, so many end up on the street or worse. I hope your new cat works out.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

My kitty is a terror! But in the awesome playful kitten way. Good luck with yours!


----------

